# Duckweed Rate



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 20gallon unfiltered newt tank. The other day I went out and collected some bushier wild plants.

Today when I went to vacuum it I noticed some duck weed (or what I think is duckweed).

My question is how long will it take to cover most or all of the water surface. I'm not sure of what light bulb I'm using, which is located like 3 inches above the water surface, but I'm assuming it's Tropical or Normal Day or something.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no exact answer to how fast will a plant grow. Depends on nutrients, temperature, lighting and co2.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

However, if the light is bright and the water is wet, the growth will be very rapid and you'll be scooping out duckweed like crazy in a few weeks.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

try a week...... i can let my tank go for one week and have a pound of it in my 120.


----------

